# A New Pfs / Experiment



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well i have been wanting to try my hand at laminating wood and metal, below is my first attempt, it shoots **** well i built it out of wenge and aluminum because i want to try my hand at Butterfly and PFS. its rough but feels really nice. the pouch's are from Rayshot finally got some ROO!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool Shape, very different from most PFS I've seen posted on the forums.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree ... that is a very cool design! Nice going.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

brainleak said:


> I agree ... that is a very cool design! Nice going.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


well thank you Charles, especially coming from the Altoid king


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like!
Very cool indeed









BTW: I never knew RayShot sold roo pouches?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Should call it the Magnifier.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Should call it the Magnifier.


magnifier? oreo? ( from the side it looks like an oreo)


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich.


exactly! i was searching for that term but i had an enormous brain fart, thanks!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That Looks really good! I love wenge! Was looking for some at woodcraft but they were out :/ so I bought some zebra wood instead. I am also calling mine ice cream Sandwiches too







are you shooting 8mm? Also because of the large hole do you still need to flip it?


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice PFS. I never used one so i don' t know much about them.
BTW, it is a bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr.NC.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

nice and interesting! If you could show haw you hold it?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey I thought you said you were now shooting more than building. L.O.L When do you get time to shoot? L.O.L Seriously , nice PFS.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tokSick said:


> Nice PFS. I never used one so i don' t know much about them.
> BTW, it is a bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr.NC.


never late, but a bit early, my bday is actually monday, my post was celebrating Bob's generosity. if you do get a chance to do the PFS, you might find you like it a whole lot!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kooniu said:


> nice and interesting! If you could show haw you hold it?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> Hey I thought you said you were now shooting more than building. L.O.L When do you get time to shoot? L.O.L Seriously , nice PFS.


thanks tree fork, i am gradually doing more shooting, but it seems i always have at least 4 designs sitting on my bench waiting to get finished, yup that sounds about right.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Setarip said:


> That Looks really good! I love wenge! Was looking for some at woodcraft but they were out :/ so I bought some zebra wood instead. I am also calling mine ice cream Sandwiches too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also have some zebra waiting for the right design i am shooting 9.5 mm, i am working up in band strength until i lean te particulars of this PFS,, eventually it is strong enough that i will be using it for butterfly, since i learned the pouch twist method i dont have any need to flip any PFS, especially with the faster bands, it would through off the shot, i find PFS to be natural aimers. i dont have the very nice outdoor range most people have since i live in the city, so my catch box is set maybe 20-25 ' from me, to compensate for the distance i shoot at a key dangling on paracord, with the PFS i began hitting the key on shot 2.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job there Mark! Cool design, glad it shoots well for you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Nice job there Mark! Cool design, glad it shoots well for you.


it does thanks Sean, i am going on my third set of bands, stepping up slowly just to be safe, maybe today or tomorrow i will have a decent set of butterfly Bands on this little PFS


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

a 21 century scope shot


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

newconvert said:


> nice and interesting! If you could show haw you hold it?



View attachment 18864

[/quote]

Thanks . Look comfortable and mayby safer than typical PSF [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](which[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]does not mean that[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it is dangerous[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)])[/background]


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks almost like a bottle opener. Nice work.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kooniu said:


> nice and interesting! If you could show haw you hold it?



View attachment 18864

[/quote]

Thanks . Look comfortable and mayby safer than typical PSF [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](which[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]does not mean that[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]it is dangerous[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)])[/background]
[/quote]?? i hold all my PFS's this way, safety first!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rem50 said:


> Looks almost like a bottle opener. Nice work.


yes it does, i though bottle opener as being another name but i see real bottle openers being used so i didnt, and thanks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

crapshot said:


> a 21 century scope shot


it shoots like it has a scope


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon Mark thats a super design really like the forks and size slim easy on the pocket I bet.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the design, and of course im a PFS lover as well as you!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

inkspot said:


> Love the design, and of course im a PFS lover as well as you!


i am thinking of making a sister for it with zebra wood and thanks JF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

newconvert said:


> nice and interesting! If you could show haw you hold it?



View attachment 18864

[/quote]

Is that a partially healed hand hit I see there???? I hope not ... looks painful.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> nice and interesting! If you could show haw you hold it?



View attachment 18864

[/quote]

Is that a partially healed hand hit I see there???? I hope not ... looks painful.

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]no Charles, that is my forgetting how hot a hole saw gets, i accidentally ran m hand against it after i took my gloves off, it just melted the skin. painful? you bet lol


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy original y aventado tu diseño Mark, eres osado mi amigo jeje!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Muy original y aventado tu diseño Mark, eres osado mi amigo jeje!


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]gracias[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]jose[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me gusta[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]que lo haga[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]diferente, ya sabes[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]pensar un poco[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lol[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sacaste[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mi paquete[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]todavía?[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Bob[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fionda[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me envió[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]un paquete[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]de Italia y[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lo consiguió[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]aquí en[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6-7 días[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]solo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]curiosidad por ver[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]cuánto tiempo toma[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]saludos[/background]


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks beautiful, great little shooter!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> It looks beautiful, great little shooter!


thanks Bob, hey Bob, your Troll sold pretty well, thanks for the contribution my friend.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> It looks beautiful, great little shooter!


thanks Bob, hey Bob, your Troll sold pretty well, thanks for the contribution my friend.
[/quote]
It's ok mate, glad to be there. The auction was great, you did a very good job.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice one like it a lot

and also better late than never HAPPY Birthday


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

AKLEIN said:


> Nice one like it a lot
> 
> and also better late than never HAPPY Birthday


on both counts, thank you i appreciate it


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Looks almost like a bottle opener. Nice work.


yes it does, i though bottle opener as being another name but i see real bottle openers being used so i didnt, and thanks
[/quote]
Nice work! And, like shooters, bottle openers come in all shapes and sizes. Cheers!

-Dawg


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LohnDawg said:


> Looks almost like a bottle opener. Nice work.


yes it does, i though bottle opener as being another name but i see real bottle openers being used so i didnt, and thanks
[/quote]
Nice work! And, like shooters, bottle openers come in all shapes and sizes. Cheers!

-Dawg
[/quote]thanks dawg, yes they do, i working on another, but am looking to change the design a bit.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry which the meaning of PFS?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

faca said:


> sorry which the meaning of PFS?


pickle fork shooter


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Man. How did I miss this one? What a cool lil shooter. I'm just going to have to Hype-X this concept I think.
Great work there Mark
Cheers bloke


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks Rapier i've seen you work, thats quite a nice compliment, by the way i may be copying your stick shooter lol


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I Like IT!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Setarip said:


> That Looks really good! I love wenge! Was looking for some at woodcraft but they were out :/ so I bought some zebra wood instead. I am also calling mine ice cream Sandwiches too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i flip i miss, since learning the 90* pouch twist no twist is required


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What is that?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> What is that?


the twist? when you draw back while shooting vertically your thumb is usually facing the ear, rotate the hand another 90* so the thumb is either up or down i prefer down simply for anatomic reasons, the twist creates a little jump in the pouch as it reorients itself. its such a smal thing but it does work.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

newconvert said:


> the 90* pouch twist no twist is required


no twist is is required when you twist?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

En su linea de hacer muy bien las cosas , tu mente tan agil como siempre , gran trabajo.

Abrazote hermano ... tio alf


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> En su linea de hacer muy bien las cosas , tu mente tan agil como siempre , gran trabajo.
> 
> Abrazote hermano ... tio alf


gracias tio! [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]para mí[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]decir que este[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"tío"[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me hizo reír[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], pero[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]una risa feliz[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)],[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sólo porque[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]creo que soy [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mayor que tú.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]que[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]es mi tío[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]honor.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]abrazos[/background]


----------

